# Mortise



## windrider (Oct 11, 2010)

I am new to wood working. I am using a Steel City mortise drill press. After a few holes the bit appears dull. Smoke comes from the bit and I can smell the burning wood. I am mortising red oak. IS this normal?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 


Yes that is the norm, you must let the bit cool down Oak is hard on drill bits and the chisel...I use a candle (wax) to help with the cut.. 

I just got a new type jig that's so neat it will blow your mind and it's so easy to use..see below

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/23736-jessem-slot-mortiser-woodcraft.html

========



windrider said:


> I am new to wood working. I am using a Steel City mortise drill press. After a few holes the bit appears dull. Smoke comes from the bit and I can smell the burning wood. I am mortising red oak. IS this normal?


----------

